# shipping a track?



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi any suggestions on shipping a track? Ho track aprox 4x14 up to 5 x30. May be able to break down into smaller sections.
any advice from anyone who has shipped or know how to do this would be appreciated.
I am looking into getting aturn key ho track and possibly a small turn key model railroad for my dad as well.
Thanks
Ryan


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

How many miles will you have to ship the track? I have been trying to sell my track for 6 months and the shipping is a problem. My track is 4'x10' and to have it shipped from Las Vegas to points back east, I was quoted anywhere from $3,500-$5,000 through a frieght company. My track has to be crated to protect the landscaping and that cost was approximately $800. If the distance is reasonable your best bet would be to rent a trailer or U'haul van and transport it yourself. Sorry I can't provide you with a less expensive alternative. Good Luck!


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

hi i am looking to buy one of several tracks. Some as far away as oposite coast/ Not having much luck. i realy want a"turn key" track...
Ryan


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I paid $1350 to ship my Brad Boman track from California to New York.I could have shiped a car.Tom Stumpf


----------



## sssscamaro (Nov 6, 2007)

*shipping*

yep i shipped a 1969 camaro from monterey ca. to mass. enclosed for $1600 so pretty close.
Ryan


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I had a Fathom green 69 396-375HP 4 SPEED 4.88.It was a rocket.


----------

